# Please Help No kid yet



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

My Tog was bred back in December and she is over due I believe the baby is dead have not felt movement and she is long over due not sure what to do. Her ligs are gone but there has been no sign of labor or any signs of the beginning labor
Very confused scared for her.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Do you know when was she bred in December? How is she acting? Is she eating good? "Off" in any way? Goats don't necessarily follow the 5 month gestation time frame as well as we would like.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You might want to wash up real well, put on a rubber glove and "go in" and check to see if her cervix has opened. Put on some lubricant before you 
do check her. Sometimes, if the kid is positioned wrong, the doe won't push much. Has your doe been acting sick or "off"? Sometimes, all it takes
is a little help then they deliver on their own. Good luck!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Did her udder fill?


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> Did her udder fill?


Yes it is.


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

Goats Rock said:


> You might want to wash up real well, put on a rubber glove and "go in" and check to see if her cervix has opened. Put on some lubricant before you
> do check her. Sometimes, if the kid is positioned wrong, the doe won't push much. Has your doe been acting sick or "off"? Sometimes, all it takes
> is a little help then they deliver on their own. Good luck!


She is acting normal almost to normal. She hops, jumps around and has been doing this all along just as though she is not pregnant. She is a year old and this would be her first.


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

Today would mark her 161day.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You say she's "long over due", do you have an actual breeding date?
If it's the end of December, she's not late yet. But I'll tell you what one of my goat mentor's told me, "if you have a feeling something is wrong, then you'd better listen to the feeling."


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

kafairch said:


> She is acting normal almost to normal. She hops, jumps around and has been doing this all along just as though she is not pregnant. She is a year old and this would be her first.


But you say her udder filled. That's usually pregnant. If she has a dead kid in her, she would probably not be acting normal. Do you have a picture of her udder?


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

She has been eating well and does not act off at all. Some morning she moves a little slower at getting up but other wise normal.


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

Here is picture from two weeks ago it is twice that now.


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> You say she's "long over due", do you have an actual breeding date?
> If it's the end of December, she's not late yet. But I'll tell you what one of my goat mentor's told me, "if you have a feeling something is wrong, then you'd better listen to the feeling."


December 4


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

kafairch said:


> December 4


Do you have a decent vet that works on goats? With an ultrasound? It sounds like you need answers.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, so I see you are a newbie, but, have had a set of twins already. So, I had a doe that was a little overdue and not having real labor although her udder was ready, lol. Sometimes, the kid is positioned so that it doesn't force the cervix to open. I gloved and lubed up and went in to see if I could tell what was going on. I felt nothing, went in a little farther and felt a face. Often, just going in will start contractions. So, I waited a couple of hours and went in again, now I felt something "large" wasn't sure what exactly,waited a few more minutes and checked again and there was a tail! Oh darn...pushed the kid in to try to get the feet, no, so I dilated the cervix more manually, and pinched my fingers around the kids mid-section and pulled with the next contraction (which weren't that great), got the kid out, still alive, 2 more followed.

Sometimes, things don't go exactly like the book says...we women who have had children...know that humans are checked vaginally occasionally. So, I don't see why we should be too "squeamish" to check our does. Go in, if you don't feel anything close or the cervix is still closed you know you have to wait. If the cervix is open you can go in farther and see what you have going on. It's ok, you can do this!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

ditto wjat di and tenacross said, though i would add that if you are absolutely sure of the due date and theres no way she could have been bred layer, i would personally induce her. im not comfortable them going over 160 days.


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

I have thought about what Di said to do and sure squeamish is in my vocab lol I hate giving shot oh wait I have not done that yet either lol I hate needles.But I do not what to lose her or the baby if I can help it. I will take that into serious consideration and appreciate all the help you all have given me. I did feel this morning and felt the smallest movement but at least it was movement.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

i y just saw the picture. that doesnt look like a full uddder to me. is there any chance she was bred later? any chamce she.might have had the kid and you didnt.notice? (and it was dead or died)


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Anything new to report, kafairch?


----------



## animalcowgirl (May 28, 2013)

The 5 months is a guess and it could take longer.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Animalcowgirl ... Im.not sure what you mean by your post? About five months being a guess? 

The gestation of a goat is 145 - 150 days, with viable births.as early as 140 days and as late as 160 days (in rare cases maybe 165).


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I think that if you have a vet you should ask them but I wouldn't induce. Especially if she could have been bred later you don't want undeveloped kids or premature labor that could have been stopped if you didn't induce. 
For going in to check. YOur goat si going to hate it and you won't like it but if you feel like it's necisarry do it.


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

*Update on doe*



Tenacross said:


> Anything new to report, kafairch?


 So here is an update on my doe, I spoke with someone who has been doing goats for over twenty years and she said that it is possible that the sperm may not have penetrate the egg till a week or two later. I checked her again on Saturday and I for sure felt a leg and hoof in there so we are good. Now as to date, with the info that I have who know the due date. Possible be the end of this month beginning of next. So I will keep you posted on where we are at and thank you all again for you help and support.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

That's so great! I hope she kids well.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

^Me too! I have been following this thread, hoping for a safe and easy delivery for you!


----------



## animalcowgirl (May 28, 2013)

Hope your kid is well and heathy. Good luck, hope it goes well!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok Mama to be, quit fooling around & go to work!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

kafairch said:


> So here is an update on my doe, I spoke with someone who has been doing goats for over twenty years and she said that it is possible that the sperm may not have penetrate the egg till a week or two later. I checked her again on Saturday and I for sure felt a leg and hoof in there so we are good. Now as to date, with the info that I have who know the due date. Possible be the end of this month beginning of next. So I will keep you posted on where we are at and thank you all again for you help and support.


Is your friend able to give any evidence or literature to support this statement? I'm not saying it is false, but just that I have never heard of this and I have done a lot of tertiary studies in which I specialised in ruminant reproduction. I'm not sure how this would be possible, given the rapid rate of decline in sperm numbers in the first 24 hrs, sperm would not be viable a week or two after coitus, and the egg would not be in the right spot for fertilisation since goats ovulate around the time they are in standing heat, a week or two later the egg would have passed through the system. I might be wrong though, and would be interested to read something that could explain how it would work.

I think if this doe is indeed pregnant its more likely she conceived at a later date or the dates were wrong.

Hoping for the best and hope that she surprises you with a healthy kid soon!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Keren, just out of curiosity, I've heard of a ton of things that many of the old timers talk about that, scientifically, are impossible. I wonder if she is talking about a possible 5 day heat.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

that was my thought too ogfabby, I am more inclined to think that this old timers wisdom could be explained by a 5 day heat or even a short cycle.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My thought was that she was talking about how long it can take for implantation. Some don't understand that the Corpus luteum is a fertized pre-embryo.


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

goathiker said:


> My thought was that she was talking about how long it can take for implantation. Some don't understand that the Corpus luteum is a fertized pre-embryo.


Ok just so I'm clear on this because this makes sense. We are talking about the egg is fertilized yet has not attached it self in the uterus. Is this correct???


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

*No Baby *

Well this is a newbie at work. Ginger my Tog is not going to have a baby after all. It did not take and that is ok it was an answer to prayer. I was worried about so many things like her being young, will the baby live, and will I have time to milk and take care of three babies. My other doe had twins so it was going to be a lot of work. I do not think her or I were ready for that yet. So come this fall we will try again and I will keep better track so as to be sure we have a baby in the spring. Thanks to everyone for your helpful suggestion and putting your experiences out there for me to learn. I love this site and feel blessed by the people who are willing to help a new person get through the rough patches. HAVE A BLESSED WEEKEND!!:flag:


----------

